# To whom shall I submit Form 929?



## savagegod7 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear All,

I already have my Australian PR Visa (190) granted to me on December 2013. I recently renewed my Passport (while staying in India) as the last one will expire within an year and it has my full name entered in 'Given Name' field, but 'Surname' field kept blank. I corrected it in my new passport (name bifurcation). Now I need to update details with DIBP using Form 929.

Do I need to submit any additional document with respect to name bifurcation (I do not have any document other than passport - its is the only document in India which separates First Name and Last Name)?

To which address I should send the FORM 929 (Postal / Electronic)?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Name bifurcation happens pretty regularly in some countries. Just sent in Form 929. Return addresses are included with the form.


----------

